# HELP: Diagnostic, what should be my focus of study?



## MecEng (Sep 23, 2019)

Failed 2 times


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 24, 2019)

From what's posted, there appears to be consistent knowledge gaps (areas where you did poorly both times).  At a minimum you need to focus on:

Fluid Mechanics

Mass balance principles

Thermodynamics

Hydraulic and fluid equipment

Distribution systes

Cooling and heating and

Combined Cycles

Keep in mind that as you focus on these areas you should not neglect the areas where you performed well.  Best of luck.


----------



## MecEng (Sep 24, 2019)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> From what's posted, there appears to be consistent knowledge gaps (areas where you did poorly both times).  At a minimum you need to focus on:
> 
> Fluid Mechanics
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 24, 2019)

The breakdown reflects poor understanding of the fundamentals of thermo and fluids. You're likely misapplying theory and equations based on false or bad assumptions of the system in the problem due to that lack of thorough understanding.

Knowing which equation to apply and why, is very critical to this exam.

As you study and look at problem solutions, if you can't explain why one method was chosen as the solution and not another method, you're not well enough prepared.


----------



## MecEng (Sep 24, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> The breakdown reflects poor understanding of the fundamentals of thermo and fluids. You're likely misapplying theory and equations based on false or bad assumptions of the system in the problem due to that lack of thorough understanding.
> 
> Knowing which equation to apply and why, is very critical to this exam.
> 
> As you study and look at problem solutions, if you can't explain why one method was chosen as the solution and not another method, you're not well enough prepared.


I agree. The truth is, I still am not well prepared to date. Hence, the subject is for help on what should the focus of study be. Thanks


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 24, 2019)

I don't know if this is an option for you, but I'll just throw it out there.

You mentioned that you've failed twice. And @Ramnares P.E. and @Audi driver, P.E. both said that there appear to be some consistent gaps in your knowledge/understanding of the fundamentals. (I'd tend to agree looking at your diagnostic, but I'm a MDM guy, not a thermo-fluids guy, so I don't want to try and get any more detailed than that.)

I'd suggest taking a preparation course.

I'm guessing that you may know your job well, but you may have forgotten a lot of the fundamentals from school. A lot of people are in that same situation. Some people are good at learning on their own, but for other people taking a class is the perfect solution (or a necessary evil, depending on your perspective   ). I don't think I could have passed without one. There are several major vendors that offer online classes. Dr. Tom's Classroom, School of PE, Test Masters, and PPI2PASS, are the ones that I looked into. (Personally I went with Dr. Tom's Classroom.) An online prep class is going to cost between $1,000 and $2,000, which is a significant chunk of change, but if you really need your PE license for your career, it should be an investment that pays for itself in a year or two of increased salary. Your company may even pay for it as an educational reimbursement. If you're in a big city, you might also be to find in-person classes taught by a testing company or sometimes even by the local university. 

Just something to consider.


----------



## MecEng (Sep 24, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> I don't know if this is an option for you, but I'll just throw it out there.
> 
> You mentioned that you've failed twice. And @Ramnares P.E. and @Audi driver, P.E. both said that there appear to be some consistent gaps in your knowledge/understanding of the fundamentals. (I'd tend to agree looking at your diagnostic, but I'm a MDM guy, not a thermo-fluids guy, so I don't want to try and get any more detailed than that.)
> 
> ...


Right. Unfortunately, Dr. Tom for thermal and fluids didn't work for me. Just my personal opinion, I find it having too much of material but mostly off to the actual exam. I appreciate your comprehensive feedback though. Thanks


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 25, 2019)

MecEng said:


> I agree. The truth is, I still am not well prepared to date. Hence, the subject is for help on what should the focus of study be. Thanks


The focus should be on the fundamentals of thermo and fluids.


----------



## Mechanical Ryan (Sep 26, 2019)

what review materials are you using?


----------

